# Newest 4lung LP: CATACLYSM!! (critique/feedback thread)



## 4lung (Apr 19, 2016)

*WARNING: VERY MILD NSFW ON COVER ART*
Hey all, Jane 4lung here. 
I've been composing/producing for about two years now, and at the beginning of this month, I released this bad boy onto the world wide web: It's a very goofy album full of dancable partybreak mayhem and fun, and I feel that it's my best work yet.  I'd like to know what y'all think, and any constructive criticism/feedback is highly appreciated, in particular if you have any advice on mixing, I'd really love to hear it.  Other questions or general comments welcome.  Thanks a lot,

-Jane


----------

